# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > "Светлая гостиная" от svetsvet (Светланы Русских) >  9 Мая - День победы

## svetsvet

*ДЕНЬ ПОБЕДЫ!*

----------


## svetsvet

*В предверии праздника ВЕЛИКОЙ ПОБЕДЫ, показываю своим дошколятам много разных видеоклипов, мултфильмов о войне, Мои детки с замиранием сердца смотрят видеоматериалы, задают много вопросов, с гордостью рассказывают о свои прадедах, которые воевали. А началом такого цикла бесед стал просомтр старого советсого мультфильма " Сказка о мальчише-кибальчише". Перед посомотром использовала свою сочиняшку, может быть кого-то она заинтересует:*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## svetsvet

_Всех гостей с Победой поздравляю!
С самым Главным  и Великим днём!
Неба мирного, спокойствия всем вам  желаю,
Друзей, родных за праздничным столом!_

----------


## svetsvet

*Моему деду Василию Прокопьевичу ПСВЯЩАЕТСЯ.......*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

jarinka (16.09.2021), lenik (22.04.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), Nataliyberezin (01.11.2017), olga kh (21.04.2017), SNAR (23.01.2018), strelka_64 (21.04.2017), ttanya (21.04.2017), Алена43 (13.03.2018), Анжела72 (01.05.2017), Гульниза (30.08.2017), гунька (22.04.2017), Иннокентьевна (24.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (01.05.2017), Ладога (19.05.2018), Лилия60 (05.02.2019), Людмилая (21.04.2017), НСА (03.10.2021), Олюр (21.04.2017), Парина (24.04.2017), Татиана 65 (25.04.2017), чайка61 (11.03.2020), Эмилия я (27.01.2019)

----------


## olga kh

Твой дед гордился бы тобой, Светочка! Спасибо за память!

----------

Людмилая (22.04.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

> Твой дед гордился бы тобой, Светочка! Спасибо за память!


Спасибо, Олечка!!! Память о наших ЗАЩИТНИКАХ родных  с нами, пока мы живём и помним их!

----------

olga kh (21.04.2017), Парина (24.04.2017)

----------


## Людмилая

> Моему деду Василию Прокопьевичу ПСВЯЩАЕТСЯ.......


Не зря говорится - праздник со слезами на глазах! Читаю, и как будто эти стихи и о мое дедушке. И пусть это было не в Польше - но ЭТО БЫЛО!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Наверное в каждой семье есть такая память, от того и слезы на глазах! Спасибо, Светочка, за стихи и за память....

----------

svetsvet (21.04.2017)

----------


## Олюр

> Моему деду Василию Прокопьевичу ПСВЯЩАЕТСЯ


_Читала, а у самой комок к горлу подкатил... Спасибо, Света, за это жизненное повествование.
Светлая память твоему деду и всем защитникам земли русской!!!_

[img]http://*********ru/13658243m.gif[/img]

----------

lenik (01.05.2017), olga kh (21.04.2017), svetsvet (21.04.2017), Людмилая (22.04.2017), Парина (24.04.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

> Не зря говорится - праздник со слезами на глазах! Читаю, и как будто эти стихи и о мое дедушке. И пусть это было не в Польше - но ЭТО БЫЛО!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Наверное в каждой семье есть такая память, от того и слезы на глазах! Спасибо, Светочка, за стихи и за память....






> Читала, а у самой комок к горлу подкатил...


Да, девочки, эта беда коснулась каждую семью в нашей стране, и всё, что читаешь или смотришь про ВОВ вызывает замирание сердца и слёзы на глаза. Спасибо всем павшим, ушедшим и живущим ветеранам, их так мало осталось. А нам остаётся передавать с благодарностью о них память  из поколения в поколение.

----------

lenik (22.04.2017), olga kh (21.04.2017), ttanya (04.05.2017), Гульниза (30.08.2017), Елабужанка (04.11.2019), Людмилая (22.04.2017), Парина (24.04.2017)

----------


## svetsvet



----------

linker_59 (26.12.2020), olga kh (08.05.2017), Анжела72 (18.05.2017), Гульниза (30.08.2017), Ладога (09.05.2017), Парина (08.05.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

Бесметрный полк..jpg

----------

galy-a (03.05.2018), olga kh (03.05.2018), Анжела72 (10.06.2018), буссоница (03.05.2018), Варшава (03.05.2018), говорушка (03.05.2018), Дзюбкина (03.05.2018), Драгметал (07.05.2018), Людмилая (03.05.2018), Озма (10.05.2018), Олюр (03.05.2018), Парина (03.05.2018), Свято с Наталкою (04.05.2018)

----------

